# Who's the new face of Apple Bottom jeans?



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2007)

Jade from America's Next Top Model.

Oy vey!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 1, 2007)

Ugh, I can't stand her. Her face looks kind of weird, I don't think she normally looks like that.


----------



## mayyami (Dec 1, 2007)

Her face is a bit too harsh.

She was way too cocky in the series, but she did have some nice shots.


----------



## macface (Dec 1, 2007)

Jade id Fugly


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont really like her in that photo.. she looks kind of evil.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 1, 2007)

My Eyes! My Eyes!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, I HATED that broad. She just thought she was the sh*t.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 1, 2007)

She is hideous, dude. Old ass chick tryna front. Pulease. Next!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 1, 2007)

she looks very... mean.

Isn't apple bottom suppose to be sexy?


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

You guys are brutal (lol). Emperical, I fell out of the chair laughing when I saw your comment.





Seriously tho' I don't watch ANTM. I saw it once and refused to watch it again.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 1, 2007)

oh, i love jade!! but, her bottom is far from an ' apple bottom '. they should have picked a curvier model, imo.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 1, 2007)

ugh!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, i love jade!! but, her bottom is far from an ' apple bottom '. they should have picked a curvier model, imo. ITA! I loved Jade. She kept the competition interesting.


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, i love jade!! but, her bottom is far from an ' apple bottom '. they should have picked a curvier model, imo. I agree! She doesn't really have the figure I associate with "apple bottom". And I agree w/ others that she's kinda lacking in the looks department. Nelly, you coulda done betta! LOL


----------



## bCreative (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah not a big fan of hers either. And aren't apple-bottom models suppose to have an apple-bottom?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2007)

Ugh! I can't stand that b*tch!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 1, 2007)

Fugkly.


----------



## fawp (Dec 1, 2007)

Those jeans look really weird to me...maybe it's the pose...


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 2, 2007)

She's about to break her damn back trying to push her tush out enought to make it seem as if she has an ass.

Flat Ass+Apple Bottoms= False advertisement.

And the photography itself is bad.

A tree with snowy looking branches that have lost leaves is somehow still sprouting apples.

And she's wearing some ugly jeans and summer top...

i dont get the concept.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, i love jade!! but, her bottom is far from an ' apple bottom '. they should have picked a curvier model, imo. Yeah,they should have asked me,I got junk! Lol..I'm too old anyway but I agree that they should have picked someone with some ass to show off.


----------



## Mayuli (Dec 2, 2007)

What? I had absolutely no Idea. THat's awesome for Jade! Good for her!


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

ugh I totally noticed this too!! Her face looks weird in the ad I saw... i'm surprised they went with that shot


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

Well this is unfortunate.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *courtni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well this is unfortunate. LMAO!


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

lol i think jade's pretty






but she doesn't have an ass lol


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 2, 2007)

I never really liked Jade either. She did take some really good pictures, unfortunately this isn't one of them.


----------

